# HCC CPO I



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

(AFSCME) Campus Police Officer I (2 positions)
Institution:
*Holyoke Community College*

Location:
Holyoke, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
01/12/2019

Type:
Full-Time

*Company Description:*

Holyoke Community College: the opportunities you want; the future you're looking for.

*Job Description:*

*GENERAL SUMMARY:* Ensure and maintain a secure campus environment by providing security for faculty, students and staff.

*DUTIES: *


Patrol campus buildings and adjacent areas.
Investigates crimes or other incidents.
Restrains or arrests suspects when necessary.
Provides assistance to courts or grand juries in prosecution of cases.
Performs related work as required.
*Requirements:*

*REQUIRED QUALIFICATIONS:* Eligible for appointment as special state police officer; ability to pass special state police officer training; computer literate; good oral and written communication skills; report writing; team player capable of independent duty; valid Class D Motor Vehicle Operators License;valid License to Carry Firearms; ability to work effectively with a diverse faculty, staff and student body.

*PREFERRED QUALIFICATIONS: *Campus Police Academy SSPO Certification; Associate's Degree in Criminal Justice; CPR and First Responder; Bilingual (English/Spanish).

*EQUIVALENCY STATEMENT:* Applicants who do not meet the minimum requirements are encouraged to put in writing precisely how their background and experience have prepared them for the responsibilities of this position.

*COMPENSATION:* Weekly salary: $804.43; Grade 15 To be promoted to Grade 16 after satisfactory completion of college approved training. (Candidates might qualify for placement above entry level salary if they are currently employed in the state system and transfer without a break in service, subject to verification by the Dean of Human Resources), plus a comprehensive State benefits package.

*HOURS:* 40 hours per week

*FUNDING SOURCE:* State

*SHIFT AVAILABLE: *To be determined.

*Additional Information:*

Holyoke Community College is committed to excellence and opportunity through diversity in education and employment. Holyoke Community College is an affirmative action/equal opportunity employer and does not discriminate on the basis of race, creed, religion, color, gender, sexual orientation, age, disability, genetic information, maternity leave, and national origin, in its education programs or employment.

*- All candidates must have legal authorization to work in the United States. HCC is not sponsoring H1B Visa. 
- Pre-Employment Background check, including Criminal History will be conducted for all positions.*

*Application Instructions:*

Applicants interested in applying MUST submit the following documents via online:


Resume/CV
Letter of Interest (Cover Letter). When preparing your cover letter, please refer to the minimum and preferred qualifications as pertaining to this position and, if applicable, include an equivalency statement.
List of references with names, addresses, & telephone numbers of three professional references
*DEADLINE:* Screening will begin with applications received by* January 25, 2019*. Additional applications may be considered.

Returning applicants - *Login to your Holyoke Employment Account* to check completed application.

*Application Information*
Contact:
Holyoke Community College

Online App. Form:
http://hcc.interviewexchange.com/jobofferdetails.jsp?JOBID=106222&jobboard=148

Apply through Institution's Website


----------

